# how many grams of carbohydrates are there in 1/2 cup of maltodextrin?



## OmarJackson (Apr 20, 2004)

the label on carbo gain (now sports) says that there are 50g of carbs per 1/2 cup of malto. but on proteinfactory.com the nutritional imformation says that there are 75g of carbs per 1/2 cup of maltodextrin. then i weighed out 1 cup of malto, and i got something closer to 140g (bad scale, not digital). 

now i'm confused as hell, i'm afraid i may have been taking in way too much simple carbs PWO for a while now.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

there are 17.8g carbs in 1 level Tablespoon of malto and/dextrose. 
multiply that by 8(for 1/2cup level)= 142g carbs.


----------

